# Asking for help



## KaTFacer (Feb 26, 2015)

I currently own at Polo Towers, a deeded week that has been paid off. We went to a presentation a year and a half ago and did not join The Club, but instead we bought a sampler package. They were 15,000 points that we ended up not using and they expire in about two months. We also are Hilton owners and are every other year at Tahiti Village, which is also in Las Vegas. 
We received a "last call" last night with a "great offer." Because we did the sampler before they went public, we can get extra points at around $3 a point. With our weeks added as phantom points and worth around 12,000 points, we need around 6000 more points (half of what we have as phantom points) and then we will become gold members. Our maintenance fee would have been around $900 higher this year but we would be able to do a lot more they say.
Can I get some advice from you guys? I looked at the annual directory and for 30,000 points my wife and I can do family sized vacations (for better or worse) and all stay in one place vs people staying at different resorts if we try booking them individually. Is it worth it to join The Club or should we stay with our one week at Polo? (Also, we have since moved to Vegas so I never use the resort for myself. Either friends or trading.)
Thank you all in advance for any help you can give me


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2015)

My advice I would first used the 15,000 points before they expired in two months. Why not book Polo Towers or Polo Suite for a week end getaway.  I would book any DRI resort within a four hour drive from your home.

Good luck and please use those 15,000 points.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 27, 2015)

*phantom points*

don't know what phantom points are but in any deal bring in resale points, and use club combinations if you have a non-DRI deeded resort.  if you had the sampler you could also ask for additional 5,000 points as a bonus when you buy additional points.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Diamond points that will expire*

Don't let the diamond points expire. You can check on tug in last minute rentals wanted than search diamond for the area they are looking for and then contact them with options. I had a similar situation where 17,000 points were going to expire and I was able to use them all up by renting out and at least recouped some of the money I laid out for maintenance. In fact you can email me direct at joannelitt2@aol.com and I have a person who likes to rent Orlando every week and I am out of points to rent a unit for him. He is very reliable and pays with direct pay. I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## KaTFacer (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for the help but they are sampler points. We can't rent them out because for the sampler program, we have to sit in on a sales presentation.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2015)

Joannelitt2 said:


> Don't let the diamond points expire. You can check on tug in last minute rentals wanted than search diamond for the area they are looking for and then contact them with options. I had a similar situation where 17,000 points were going to expire and I was able to use them all up by renting out and at least recouped some of the money I laid out for maintenance. In fact you can email me direct at joannelitt2@aol.com and I have a person who likes to rent Orlando every week and I am out of points to rent a unit for him. He is very reliable and pays with direct pay. I can put you in contact with him.



Did you attempt to save your points for the following year.


----------



## Daddyof6 (Mar 9, 2015)

*[Deleted]*

[The only place you can solicit rentals is the Rentals Wanted Forum, and the TUG Marketplace - not in the discussion forums.]


----------

